# Purse



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

This is a new purse I finished, along with a matching lipstick case. I'm going to make a matching cell phone case soon. "Margo Handbag" by Lazy Girl Designs, and her "Maggie Bag" for the smaller case.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

CJ...what can I say...your work always blows me away.....
LOVE IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

very impressive. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Really like it CJ.
(0f course it would be even better in BRIGHT colors  ) 
I just had to say it. ound:

Really - it's very nice, looks like something I should try as my old purse is wearing out.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

LOL Angie I keep trying to "DO" bright fabrics, but they just don't talk to me! Unless it's for a kid, then I can enjoy them!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay, no adult brights for CJ. How about jewel tones (teal, purple, royal blue with a dash of magenta?)

Just kidding..... You do lovely work, all the time.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Fantastic job!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

CJ, what are the measurements on this bag? I've been looking for a pattern for a large one that zips. I LOVE lazy girl designs but have been staying out of stores since being laid off. These would make nice Christmas presents!

thanks for posting.. always such an inspiration!

dawn


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

10 1/4 x 9 1/4 x 4 deep.



sewsilly said:


> CJ, what are the measurements on this bag? I've been looking for a pattern for a large one that zips. I LOVE lazy girl designs but have been staying out of stores since being laid off. These would make nice Christmas presents!
> 
> thanks for posting.. always such an inspiration!
> 
> dawn


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I am curious. Did you use a pattern or create it yourself?
What is the fabric that you used? The colors look familiar , but I am drawing a blank..


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

The pattern is the "Margo Bag" by Lazy Girl Design. The fabrics are home decor fabrics from Hobby Lobby.



Katskitten said:


> I am curious. Did you use a pattern or create it yourself?
> What is the fabric that you used? The colors look familiar , but I am drawing a blank..


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

You are so talented! You amaze me.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

CJ, 
Thanks. funny thing is that I don't really "carry" a purse but a lot of times I am looking for new ideas to make and sell at arts and craft fairs.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Thank you CJ~! I'll look for the pattern!

dawn


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Guess what? I'm taking a class this weekend to learn how to make that exact purse! Only I'm using different colors. It must be a popular pattern right now.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh, have fun at the class! I'd love to take a bag making class! I've seen some wonderful luggage type bags, but I'm pretty sure they're outside my skill range.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Okay, I don't have a digital camera, but I'll describe the one I made at the class. It's bright pink with small white polka dots. The front behind the pocket is bright pink with BIG white dots, and the inside lining part is a pink and white small floral print. I put white rick-rack around the outside pockets as trim, and down the middle on the front and back. I also added a little cell phone pocket on the back, made of the lining fabric and trimmed the top of that pocket with the white rick rack as well. It turned out really cute!


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Cute, cute, CUTE! And I like the neutral colors.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

Love it!


----------

